# Kudos to "Texas T"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charles dropped by the double=wide this AM to bring me the three pistolas for the "Good Ol Boys" hunt this year.. Got one for biggest buck, another for biggest doe..and another for biggest hog...I know the Soldiers will love them.. BIG ARSE genuwine Texas .45 Six Shooters...Must weigh five pounds each.. May just have to get Charles to get another for the geezer..and probably gonna have to get another for Swampus as well (he was over here at the same time helping me out with home repairs )...

Will have all in order soon as Texas T finishes out the paper work...and is satisfied that I aint an illegal alien....

Nicest thang wuz that Charles wouldn't take a dime over cost on the pistols.. Helluva way to run a bidness..but mucho appreciated...

Stumpy.. we'll get the whole care package together ,,guns, ammo, and pens...in one package and Charles will prolly drop them off with you. He wuz going up your way in the near future... I'm kinda afeered of putting them in the mail...

Thanks again, Charles....(and Robby).... 2Coolers are the coolest....:biggrin:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I was beginning to wonder about the FBI check, it took longer then usual. I guess that's what happens when you live in a double wide, are 80 and still only a Jr. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> I was beginning to wonder about the FBI check, it took longer then usual. I guess that's what happens when you live in a double wide, are 80 and still only a Jr. LOL


LOL..Yep, Charles....I'm a 'Junior"... been a blessing and a curse all my life. As a tad I was called 'littly jimmy'..and it stuck with most family friends. Kinda got old being called that when I wuz 6 ft tall and 200 pounds...but whatever...Worse than that..we named our first JDD III..but that didn't last long.. He shed that and was just Jay from the time he was old enough to get pizzed off at it.. Now he checks in at 6 ft 5"..and never got stuck with the 'little' thang...

And while I'm getting square with you..can't do much about the 80 years.. but don't be slammin' my double-wide.. We kinda like our 'plywood palace':rotfl:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I was always "baby Charles" growing up and they always try to stick me with a Jr or Sr but I am only a II. Got bragging rights over a double wide 'cuz I live in a old log cabin and have two swimming holes out back.

I even have some guard birds out on the barn. LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The FBI might have to look in the old "paper records" to find dirt on Jim:wink:. Thanks guys, we appreciate it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> The FBI might have to look in the old "paper records" to find dirt on Jim:wink:. Thanks guys, we appreciate it!


De Nada, Stumpy....

and , Re: my 'papers'...No sweat...The British burned them up when they torched Washington during the 'Big War'... The War of 1812, that is...:biggrin:

AND..afterthought to TexasT..Hiedi says thanks for the 'bubble machine'..LOL.. I like to have drove her nuttier than she already is with that gizmo last night. Now I know two things she hates...thunder...and bubbles....:rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys are just 2cool. One of these days I'm gonna have to swing up that way and buy you both a cup of coffee. Thanks guys.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> De Nada, Stumpy....
> 
> and , Re: my 'papers'...No sweat...The British burned them up when they torched Washington during the 'Big War'... The War of 1812, that is...:biggrin:


RogerB lost stuff in that fire too


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> RogerB lost stuff in that fire too


smart *****


----------

